# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Ασύρματο Τηλέφωνο] Ασύρματο τηλέφωνο Panasonic KX-TCD650GR

## manolo

Καλημέρα σας,
έχω το παραπάνω τηλέφωνο σχεδόν 8 με 9 χρόνια τώρα και το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάζει τελευταία είναι ότι όταν είναι σε αναμονή και πάρει κάποιος τηλέφωνο μόλις πατήσεις το κουμπί για να απαντήσεις σβήνει εντελώς. Κατά τ' άλλα δουλεύει μια χαρά. Όταν καλώ εγώ από αυτό δεν κλείνει, όταν όμως με καλέσουν και απαντήσω σβήνει. Να σημειώσω ότι έχω αλλάξει επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες τις τελευταίες δέκα μέρες οπότε είναι ολοκαίνουργιες και δεν είναι θέμα μπαταρίας.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## xsterg

εγω απο την αλλη νομιζω οτι ειναι θεμα μπαταριων η θεμα φορτιστη. οι μπαταριες εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχουν τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα? εγω θα δοκιμαζα αντι των μπαταριων και με ενα σταθεροποιημενο τροφοδοτικο για να δω αν ειναι θεμα μπαταριων η θεμα τηλεφωνου

----------


## manolo

Σ' ευχαριστώ Χρήστο,
κι εγώ προσανατολίζομαι στο θέμα της φόρτισης. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το κάνει όταν χρειάζονται φόρτιση οι μπαταρίες. Θα το τσεκάρω πιο λεπτομερώς και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει διαφορά στη κατανάλωση εκτός και στην απάντηση ανοίγει το μεγάφωνο.

----------


## xsterg

διαφορα στην καταναλωση δεν υπαρχει. αλλα υπαρχει το ενδεχομενο οι καινουργιες μπαταριες να ειναι ακαταλληλες η πολυκαιριασμενες και να εχουν χασει την χωρητικοτητα τους. επίσης υπαρχει και το θεμα του να μην φορτιζει καλα τις μπαταριες για καποιο λογο. κοιταξε και καθαρισε τις επαφες των μπαταριων και του τηλεφωνου σε πρωτη φαση. δοκιμασε και με ενα αλλο σετ μπαταριων αν μπορεις να βρεις.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Σιγουρα την μεγαλυτερη καταναλωση την κανει στον κουδουνισμο σε καποια κληση.Αν δεν σβηνει εκει δεν ειναι θεμα μπαταριας πιστευω.Γενικα παντως με 25€ πενρει καινουργιο ασυρματο και δεν ξερω αν αξιζει καν μπαταριες να αλλαξει.

----------


## xsterg

κοιτα. αν το δουμε καθαρα αντικειμενικα δεν αξιζει. τα νεα μοντελα ειναι φθηνα, εχουν περισσοτερες δυνατοτητες και εχουν δυο ετη εγγυηση. τωρα αν προκειται για καποιο μοντελο με ειδικα χαρακτηριστικα η για καποιο πραγμα που εχει συναισθηματικη αξια τοτε μονο αξιζει να το επισκευασει. για καποιον που ασχολειται μονος του η αγορα μονο των μπαταριων ειναι οριακα στο να επισκευαστει η οχι.

----------


## manolo

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις σας. Η επισκευή οριακά δεν αξίζει ειδικά αν είναι να μπουν και νέες μπαταρίες. Βασικά το τηλέφωνο είναι του πατέρα μου ο οποίος το είχε συνηθίσει τόσα χρόνια τώρα και λόγω και ηλικίας δύσκολα μαθαίνει κάτι καινούργιο και είπα να ασχοληθώ λίγο μήπως το φτιάξουμε. Δύο φορές στο παρελθόν το είχα ξαναφτιάξει για άλλες βλάβες στο παρελθόν και άντεξε 9 χρονάκια.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

να σου πω οτι αν πηρες επαναφορτιζομενες tronic απο το λιντλ ειναι φυσιολογικο να το κανει.
ενα siemens και μενα που του τις ειχα βαλει καινουργιες εκανε ακριβως το ιδιο. οταν με επαιρναν εκανε 1 διπλο μπιπ και εκλεινε.

γνωμη μου ειναι να παρεις επαναφορτιζομενες κινεζικες αλλα καλες. μπορω να σου προτεινω. ακομα και αν τελικα δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα, θα σου μεινουν. κανω την υποθεση οτι παιρνει ΑΑΑ.
με 4 ευρω 900mah αυτες 
στις εγγυωμαι. εχω παρει 2 τετραδες ΑΑΑ και 2 τετραδες ΑΑ για την φωτογραφικη και πραγματικα ειναι αριστες.
τωρα αν παιρνει δικη του μπαταρια παω πασο.

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Έχω την εντύπωση τελικά ότι ήταν θέμα φόρτισης. Το έβαλα να φορτίσει πλήρως τις καινούργιες ένα ολόκληρο βράδυ, - δε ξέρω τι είχε κάνει ο πατέρας μου, - και τώρα δεν το παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα. Για την ιστορία οι μπαταρίες που του έχω βάλει είναι 2 AA GP NiMH 1800 mAh. Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας.

----------


## glamor

καλό είναι όταν παίρνετε καινούργιες επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες  να τις φορτίζουμε πρώτα σε άλλο φορτιστή και μετά το βάζουμε στην συσκευή.
εγώ πάντως που έχω νεότερο ασύρματο τηλέφωνο panasonic έχω βάλει μπαταρίες tronic Ni-MH mignon AA και δεν έχω απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα. καλό είναι να ρυθμίσεις και την συσκευή για το τύπο της μπαταρίες μήπως έχεις βάλει Ni-Mh ενώ βλέπει σαν Ni-Cd

----------


## manolo

Φίλε Peter,
τον τύπο μπαταριών τον έχω τσεκάρει ήδη στα settings και είναι σωστός σύμφωνα με αυτές που έχω τοποθετήσει: NiMH. Όσον αφορά τη φόρτιση, κανένας κατασκευαστής δεν προτείνει κάτι τέτοιο σαν αυτό που προτείνεις. Εγώ πάντα τις έβαζα στο φορητό, το έβαζα στη βάση του να φορτίσει κανονικά και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## ezizu

Όντως, για το συγκεκριμένο τηλέφωνο τουλάχιστον (αλλά και γενικά και για τα άλλα  μοντέλα ασύρματων τηλεφώνων της συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας, από όσο γνωρίζω,  μέχρι σήμερα), δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει η αρχική φόρτιση των μπαταριών, σε άλλο-εξωτερικό φορτιστή. 
Το κύκλωμα φόρτισης της συσκευής ( βάσης - τηλεφώνου) φορτίζει σωστά τις μπαταρίες (αν δεν υπάρχει κάποια βλάβη εννοείται). 
Δεν ξέρω αν ο Peter (glamor) μιλάει ή γνωρίζει κάτι, για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο τηλέφωνο ή άλλη συσκευή που χρησιμοποιεί επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες . 
Απλά καλό είναι, (όσο αφορά  γενικά  τον χρόνο παροχής ενέργειας ,αλλά και την διάρκεια ζωής των μπαταριών), να μην διακόπτεται η διαδικασία της φόρτισης και να μπαίνει το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο στην φόρτιση, όταν οι μπαταρίες έχουν πλέον ξεφορτιστεί και δώσει την αντίστοιχη ένδειξη το τηλέφωνο .
Κατά πόσο βέβαια το τελευταίο είναι εφικτό, ιδιαίτερα αν δεν υπάρχει άλλη συσκευή τηλεφώνου, είναι σχετικό, αλλά καλό είναι να τηρείται όσο γίνεται .
Γενικά ,εκτός από το αν γίνεται σωστά ή όχι η διαδικασία φόρτισης, το πόσο χρόνο αναμονής-ομιλίας θα έχει τελικά το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο, καθώς και πόση διάρκεια ζωής θα έχουν οι μπαταρίες, έχει να κάνει σίγουρα και με τον τύπο-μάρκα των μπαταριών. 
Σαφώς και δεν είναι όλες οι μπαταρίες ίδιες.

----------


## glamor

επειδή η συσκευής είναι σχετικά παλιά τεχνολογίας ενώ βάζουμε νέα "τεχνολογία" (λέμε τώρα) μπαταρίες στην συσκευή για κάποιο λόγο μπορεί να υπάρχει προβλήματα όπως είχα και εγώ στην αρχή, μάλλον τα 600ma που είχε με 2300ma δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο για ένα φορτιστή του ασύρματο που έχει σχεδιαστή αρχικά. οπότε όταν φόρτισα σε κανονικό φορτιστής μπαταρίας έπαψε τα προβλήματα που είχα. το καλό είναι ότι μπορεί να κρατάει έως 1 εβδομάδα και + μέρες στην αναμονή αλλά όταν το βάζεις να φορτίσεις μπορεί να θέλει 1 μέρα ολόκληρο και εννοείτε ότι δεν πρέπει να διακόπτουμε την φόρτιση του.

----------

